# My dog ate ONIONS! OMG HELP PLEASE!!!!!!



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

I need answers fast!!! I left my dog at home for an hour to go out and eat. When I came back home, the whole house was filled with trash! Apparently, he got himself into the trashcan   

I noticed he took a bite out of an onion. I'm actually not sure how much onions he ate because I remember there being more onion pieces in the trash from the other day...so I really don't know the amount of onions he had. 

He vomited on the ground. He threw up before I was home...I only noticed a small pile of puke on the ground ......I can't call a vet till tomorrow because it was already almost 9 at the time. I know of the toxicity and seriousness of when a dog eats onions so I am very very worried right now. I know he could turn anemic from this. He currently shows no signs of abnormality besides the vomiting part. 

QUESTIONS
1) If he currently doesn't show signs of him being anemic, should I get his blood tested immediately or when symptoms start occurring to test his blood count??
2) How long does it take for him to start showing symptoms??
3) Is there anything I can do RIGHT THIS MOMENT???
4) Is there a chance that he would actually be ok without having to go to the vet??
5) Besides blood tests, do vets run other tests on dogs to test anemia? 
6) Costs of blood tests?

My dog is small...around 8lbs. A young male maltese. 11 months old.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Call your local emergency vet. This isn't something you should be asking on a forum. The vet can answer all those questions for you plus more. With him being such a small dog, a little bit of a bad thing can do much more harm. Call your e-vet. I have mine on speed dial so I don't even have to look (and he's over an hour drive away)


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

2nd. I'd call an emergency vet. Did he throw up the onions? If you are worried about payment, many will set up a payment plan. 

PS
And I'd highly recommend looking into a pet insurance plan like Pet Plan in the future so any emergencies like that one a large % will be covered.


----------



## kyle6286 (Jan 4, 2011)

Any progress? Hope he's ok.


----------

